# Forum Other Languages Germanic languages Dutch  city

## Tambakis

My neighbor has a friend coming into town from a city outside Amsterdam, it starts Haar- I think. Anybody have any idea what city he talking about?

----------


## Jasper May

Haarlem

----------

like harlem new york?

----------


## joysof

> like harlem new york?

 Ooh, well done.  
Learn about how Haarlem gave birth to Harlem: http://www.mcny.org/Exhibitions/Harl...F/harlemlf.htm

----------


## waxwing

OK joysof, let's see if I can go 0 from 2:
Tony Hart?

----------


## Gollandski Yozh

> like harlem new york?

 And Brooklyn comes from the Dutch town of Breukelen.   ::

----------


## al

And New York City itself was at first called 'New Amsterdam'  ::

----------


## joysof

> OK joysof, let's see if I can go 0 from 2:
> Tony Hart?

 Hardly a challenge, that one. Couldn't find a picture of Roy Walker.

----------


## Kostja

> And New York City itself was at first called 'New Amsterdam'

 Ja, en er zijn elf "Moskou"s in Amerika  ::  
Ik weet niet hoeveel "S.-Petersburg"s zij hebben  ::

----------


## Jon

Maar er is ook een Amerika en een St. Petersburg in Nederland....tjee dit wordt verwarrend!

----------


## Stoffel

er is zelfs een Hoboken in Amerika, genoemd naar een nietszeggend dorpje in Vlaanderen

----------

